
Reflections on the Unfinished Revolutions in Personal Computing - yosoyubik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9EvPEnqBLk
======
yosoyubik
Link to the slides:
[https://i3dsymposium.github.io/2019/keynotes/I3D2019_keynote...](https://i3dsymposium.github.io/2019/keynotes/I3D2019_keynote_AndyVanDam.pdf)

